# The best espresso machine...



## Angel (Jan 6, 2016)

Any advice on the best espresso machines for a small 20 cover coffee shop (new or second hand)?

It needs to be very reliable and easily and quickly repaired if neccesary - any help and advice apprciated

Thanks


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Budget?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No idea if this is the best for your needs and budget but it gives you an idea.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=29723


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi What's your budget? I can give you a quote on a few different options then..... Andy


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The space available will determine whether to go for a compact 2 group or a standard size 2 group ( + space for grinder & k/o drawer).

Also consider a small hot water boiler (Bravilor, Instanta, etc) for good quality tea water.

If you're in a hard water area (look inside your kettle) then an in-line water softener system is essential.

Good after-sales engineering service - repairs, servicing -is important.

Your chosen espresso machine, once installed, must have a Pressure Test & Certification done.


----------

